# Issue With Gmail application not syncing actions between Gmail on Phone and Gmail on site since re-flash



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Lately I've began to notice something odd happening to my Gmail. For some reason - the actions I do on my gmail aren't being synced to the actions I do on my Gmail on the web. This has only occurred since having to reflash my phone - I'm not sure why the actions aren't syncing, but I'd like to know what I can do to fix it.

For an example - I'll send an email to the trash, or I'll have read an email on my phone, but on the web, in my Gmail, it still shows as unread.

Anyone know of any ways of fixing this?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, I think I fixed this, all I needed to do was change the passwords. I'm testing it currently. This should be included in some of the things you may need to do with a Nandroid backup - even if it restores your passwords and what not, you should change them so you can get an accurate sync.

*Edit: 4:14PM - Sept 5th 2012*

Looks like that fixed the issue. When you do a Nandroid backup - even though its not necessary to change your passwords, as they get restored, you should reset them and change them to get an accurate backup result.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I've seen this happen a few times in the past. In fact, it might be happening to me today, though I haven't really looked into it mainly because I suspect it's a problem at Google's end, therefore there's nothing I can do to resolve it.

I've deleted emails from my phone and 5-10 minutes later, they're still visible (and unread) on the PC. A short while later, they're gone, but new messages have replaced it. Same behavior you're seeing... It will sort itself out soon enough. I'm 99.9% certain that Google is aware of any little glitch and though it's not a super-high priority, they'll do what they can in time.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

It's good to know I'm not the only one with the issue. I seemed to have fixed it now. Try changing passwords and then moving stuff around then hitting refresh


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a patient person. I'll wait it out...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> It's good to know I'm not the only one with the issue. I seemed to have fixed it now. Try changing passwords and then moving stuff around then hitting refresh


Every single time I restore a nandroid gmail fails tonwork properly. Usually it will not send emails. If you go into apps and clear data then sign up for gmail from scratch it then syncs fine. Trouble is I have to then reset each individual setting in 3 gmail accounts. It is a real pita. I wish there were an easier way to get it going. Same thing with google voice and touchdown apps. It makes me reluctant to try new roms because it is an hour of work to restore nandroid and get everything synced and working again.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

recDNA said:


> ...because it is an hour of work to restore nandroid and get everything synced and working again.


 You can probably install a new ROM, restore apps (my preference is for Google Play to auto-restore) from backups, and re-configure things in less time than that... I did a nandroid backup one time, just to see what it was, and still don't understand the appeal.


----------

